# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  ~my Typesetting Expose`~

## larseter-'Heccotic'-::

Hello all.

I didn't have the opportunity to pull any of my cartographic work. Yet; within the journals I had at hand, present this shot of a set of names, and aliases I had elaborated, in a calligraphic study.

::~In any case, I would hope the photo gives you an impression of my hand // the stylistic affluences by which I am prone~::

----------


## Edward Maps

Wow I could see all of these being used in the abyss in dnd. These are so cool!

----------

